# Reset de la carte mère



## magicmimi2 (9 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé sur un autre forum cet manipulation pour faire un reset manuel de la carte mère: 




> *reset carte mère:*
> 
> sur G4 et G5:
> Retirer la prise,  appuyez un moment sur le bouton d'allumage, ouvrir le boitier et enlever  la pile. Appuyer 20 secondes sur le bouton de reset certe-mère (en  général à côté de la pile) et attendez une minute.
> Puis rebrancher le  tout et rallumer.



J'ai trouver le bouton reset mais le descriptif ci-dessus n'est pas clair, il ne précise pas si la prise à débrancher est celle de la carte mère où de l'alimentation.

Si c'est l'alimentation, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'appuyer ensuite sur le bouton de démarrage .

Ce sujet fait suite à mon autre sujet sur l'écran noir et les 3 clignotements au démarrage.

Topic pour lequel je n'est plus de réponse. 

Merci de vos réponses.

Jean-mi


----------



## iMacounet (9 Juillet 2010)

magicmimi2 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai trouvé sur un autre forum cet manipulation pour faire un reset manuel de la carte mère:
> 
> ...



Débrancher la prise de l'alim.


----------



## magicmimi2 (9 Juillet 2010)

Le problème c'est que t'as réponse plus les deux "", je sais pas quoi penser.

Si c'est bien l'alimentation, à quoi servirait-il d'appuyer sur le bouton d'allumage?

Merci.

Jean-mi


----------



## iMacounet (9 Juillet 2010)

Pour vider l'electricité qui reste


----------

